# Forestville, MD - A288689 YF B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12471901

Prince George's Co AS A288689 YF








[/img]


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Terrible picture but he looks like a handsome young boy. So many GSDs at this shelter.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

meeting him on wednesday


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

News?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing removed


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

no longer listed


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

adopted


----------

